
Ask HN: High Build Quality Alternatives to Thinkpads and MBPs? - anexprogrammer
It&#x27;s looking increasingly certain that the upcoming MBP is going to be smaller, with added gimmicks (OLED), and very unfitting of the &quot;pro&quot; designation.<p>Thinkpad build quality is forever going down, and the machines just don&#x27;t have the integrity of design any more.  Current Thinkpad has had by far the most gentle life of any laptop I&#x27;ve had in 25years continual ownership, yet is almost the most damaged - 2 cracks in the keyboard bezel, another in the case, twitchy intermittent docking connector almost since new.  Worst speakers imaginable. Lovely screen.  Lovely 7 row keyboard.<p>Many reviews of new TPs pick out build quality issues, which should not be a Thinkpad thing.<p>So, is there anyone out there who could be a worthy successor with well nailed together machines?  I&#x27;m very cynical of reviews.<p>I&#x27;m in UK, so prefer EU seller, and UK keyboard.<p>I&#x27;d like to run FreeBSD, or at a pinch Linux (not Ubuntu).  I wouldn&#x27;t rule out Hackintosh.  Small Win partition for a game or 3.<p>14 or 15&quot;, i7 (Xeon nice but too pricey), Skylake Quad core, 32&#x2F;64GB capable, SSD + HDD capable, &gt;FHD but doesn&#x27;t have to be Retina or 4k type resolution.  Wouldn&#x27;t refuse those resolutions though.  Discrete graphics capable of some gaming framerates, half decent keyboard (I expect some compromise here compared to TP kbds).  Decent battery life.  Decent connectivity.<p>Razer Blade 14&quot; appeals, but 16GB, Razer unreliability, *nix issues?<p>Mostly home, coffee shop and rucksack, no more road warrior, so don&#x27;t mind some weight, prefer no stupidly large power bricks.<p>I&#x27;d mention trackpoint, but I suspect that takes the shortlist to none.<p>Anyone I should look at?
======
pravula
[http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/precision-m5510-workstatio...](http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/precision-m5510-workstation/pd)

32GB, Xeon processor, 3840x2160 Touch. You can buy it with Ubuntu
preinstalled.

~~~
anexprogrammer
Thanks for that - looks promising. Almost as slim as an XPS by the looks of
it.

~~~
pravula
It is rebadged XPS.

------
soulbadguy
There is indeed some a lack of quality notebook for processional. My single
advice would be to avoid any device from the "consumer line" of the main PC
manufacturer. The PC industry have made some amazing progress this past 5
years, but the reliability is still lacking. (maybe except the xps line which
is having good reviews, but again most reviews focus on the multimedia side of
the equation)

You should look into business oriented laptops : HP elite books, dells
latitudes, Toshiba tecras. Haven't looked into them for a while now, but HP
elitebooks are usually great in term of reliability (but sometimes have sucky
screens)

Which thinkpad do you currently own ?

~~~
anexprogrammer
W520. Bit bulky, especially with the 180w power brick. Antiquated Quadro 2000M
is getting too long in the tooth, though it still happily drives 2 big
monitors, video and so on. Build quality seems to be ropey at best!

Never can make my mind up about HP - they'll put out a brilliant high spec
machine then replace it next year with similar spec in the oddest looking case
they have.

Haven't looked at Toshiba in ages, so I'm probably overdue. :)

------
TurboHaskal
As much as you seem to dislike Lenovo it looks like the Thinkpad P50 is
exactly what you want.

i7/xeon, 64GB RAM, 3 HDD slots, FHD to 4K 15" screen, thunderbolt and dGPU
although I think the latest quadros are not currently supported on FreeBSD.

~~~
anexprogrammer
Not so much dislike, but the W520 I currently have has had more than its share
of problems, most of which turn out to be known faults (case cracks, useless
sound and dock). It seems to be disintigrating like my one cheap laptop did.
I've had quite a few Thinkpads and the odd Macbook in my time, and loved all
until this. t61p had a few cost cutting issues - they ate fans and had shoddy
touchpad buttons, but still felt like you could drive over it and it'd shrug
it off.

I guess I'd have naturally started at p50 otherwise. I'd kill for a modern
t43p!

If drivers go as for previous machines new quadro support will arrive in a few
months.

------
alex_hitchins
I have a Dell XPS 15, not the latest generation however I am happy with the
build quality. I can't attest to it's friendlyness with BSD's or Linux. All
that goes on inside VMWare WorksStation for me.

~~~
anexprogrammer
The XPS range seems to be Linux friendly so I should add it to the shortlist.

I always VMed the other way around, as I spend most time on nix and Thinkpads
always did well on device support. No reason Virtualbox won't work as well on
Win host of course.

~~~
alex_hitchins
Sure, I have VMWare Workstation and VirtualBox running fine, although not at
the time time. I could probably do everything I need with the built in HyperV,
I just prefer VMWare (and VirualBox!).

Thinking on, the only thing I get frustrated with is the track pad. To the
point I carry a mouse around for extended sessions. Other than that I can't
think of anything I'd change.

------
tucaz
I got a 15" Dell Alienware with latest i7, 8gb video card, 32 gb of RAM and
FHD 4k touch screen monitor. Its a bit pricey and bulky, but it is a GREAT
laptop for all kinds of development and even some hard core gaming.

[http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-15-r2/pd](http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-15-r2/pd)

~~~
anexprogrammer
Spot on power wise, bit more bulk than I was hoping for, but I keep ending up
back looking at the workstations and gaming boxes.

------
tbolt
Another one came to mind - Vaio [http://us.vaio.com/](http://us.vaio.com/)

8GB Ram Cap seems lame though.

------
tbolt
I recommend waiting for the new MBP.

Otherwise, Chromebook Pixel -
[https://pixel.google.com/](https://pixel.google.com/)

~~~
anexprogrammer
That was the plan - wait and see what actually arrives before jumping! Gives
plenty of time to compare and find possible issues meanwhile.

------
msh
I kind a like the build quality of my HP ProBook. A bit big but very solid and
good keyboard.

It also got a track point.

